
Executing multiple commands in SSH session against multiple machines - cirowrc
https://ops.tips/blog/multiple-commands-in-ssh-session/
======
emmelaich
There's quite a few packages that will do something like this in possibly more
efficient (parallel!) and structured way.

In RHEL7/Centos7 for example there is dsh, mpssh, mussh and of course Ansible
(mentioned)

(I'd like to see a mention of why he chose StrictHostKeyChecking=no)

~~~
cirowrc
Oh, I didn't know about either mpssh and mussh! Thanks a lot for mentioning,
it does the job super well!

I'll update the article with a note about disabling the checking. Thanks!

~~~
cirowrc
`mpssh` does the job so well! I'll update the post with a quick use of it as
well. Thx!

~~~
emmelaich
You're welcome! I was meaning to do a comparison of these tools myself; good
luck with them.

